# Jaguar Cats



## fish_guy (Mar 6, 2008)

Has anyone on here kept Jaguar Cats?
I saw some on line and fell in love , but I also know to researsh them before I buy them.


----------



## Elindra (Feb 27, 2006)

fish_guy said:


> Has anyone on here kept Jaguar Cats?
> I saw some on line and fell in love , but I also know to researsh them before I buy them.


Well for one they are nocturnal and very shy and chances are you will never get to see it again if your tank have lots of hidey spots. If you like an active fish where you see often, then don't buy one because you are going to be disappointed but they are very beautiful indeed. 

Picture of mine

In a Holding Tub









Rare picture where it came out for a while. This was the clearest shot I could take









Most of the time it's like that.... Hiding


----------

